# Rabbits Needing Homes = Derby



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I have some rabbits needing new pet homes
I no longer run a rescue so these bunnies are not neutered,
vaccinated or microchipped. They are all friendly well handled
bunnies and would make great family pets. Please message me
if you are interested. Thank you.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi do you have any details like age of the rabbits? and photos are very helpful. The rabbit rehome website is also great


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I will get some pics where is the rabbit rehoming website?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------

